# Màu sắc phòng ngủ tác động lớn tới giấc ngủ của chủ nhân



## vykhanh123 (9/9/21)

Màu sắc phòng ngủ tác động lớn tới giấc ngủ của chủ nhân Có thể nói màu sắc đóng vai trò rất quan trọng để phòng ngủ trở thành một thiên đường, nơi chủ nhân có thể thoải mái thả mình nghỉ ngơi sau một ngày làm việc vất vả. Màu sắc ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng con người và nó cũng đóng một vai trò cơ bản trong việc đem cảm giác hạnh phúc của mỗi người. Màu sắc tác động nhiều đến cuộc sống của con người hiện đại. Việc chọn màu sắc Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng phù hợp có khả năng mang lại một bầu không khí ấm cúng trong nhà, nhất là ở phòng ngủ. Một yếu tố quan trọng là màu sắc của phòng ngủ phải tạo được cảm xúc thân mật, nhưng vẫn hài hòa cá tính, sở thích của cả hai vợ chồng. Để ngủ ngon, thường nên tránh dùng quá nhiều máy khuếch tán tinh dầu giá rẻ tphcm màu nóng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đây là những sắc màu sống động nên trang trí trong phòng tắm hoặc nhà bếp, nơi cần nhiều hoạt động trong nhà. Màu đỏ có khả năng kích thích cao và làm tăng nhịp đập tim người. Màu vàng được ví như một liều thước bổ vì nó làm người ta phấn chấn, tràn sức sống. Còn màu cam cũng mang đến sắc thái năng động. Tuy nhiên nếu đó là những màu yêu thích thì chủ nhân cũng có thể dùng màu nóng này vào những chiếc gối, vật trang trí trong phòng. Tuy nhiên số lượng cần vừa phải. Ngược lại những màu lạnh được xem là "bạn tốt" của giấc ngủ ngon. Trong những màu hỗ trợ tốt cho cho nghỉ ngơi và giấc ngủ thì màu xanh da trời được xếp đầu bảng. Màu xanh thường đem lại sự mềm mại cho phòng ngủ. Nhưng cũng cần kết hợp nhiều màu khác để tránh sự đơn điệu. Có thể mạnh dạn chọn rèm cửa màu sô cô la, ra trải giường màu ngà voi để phối hợp. Màu xanh lá cây được xếp thứ hai trong những màu có lợi cho giấc ngủ. Xanh lá cây biểu tượng cho sự cân bằng. Kết hợp xanh lá nhạt với xanh da trời đem đến sự tĩnh lặng lý tưởng cho phòng ngủ. Cuối cùng sự tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng của Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khách sạn màu hồng cũng hoàn toàn thích hợp cho không gian phòng ngủ.


----------

